# New trolley project



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Take two Bachmann single truckers. Run thru saw. Apply glue. 










There's a door that goes in the baggage compartment. The curve in the lower sides has been plated over to make a straight side under the rub rail. This needs more bits and pieces, as well as some resin castings for the car ends. Still unsure about power trucks. I was hoping that Aristo would have the PCC trucks available by now - ha! Don't want to use Magic Carpets. Too bad there isn't something with a vertical armature like PSM/Bowser put in their HO cars.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Your always thinking .......................sure want to see it when its done .


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Rick, why don't you want to use Magic Carpets? I have always wondered about them. I have never had the opportunity to use them however.


----------



## andyb (Apr 19, 2008)

Interesting idea, Rick


Do you cast your own ends? 



btw does anyone know of a Magic Carpet supplier this (UK) side of the pond? 

Andy


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Looking good! I have been hording Bachmann single trucker for just the same purposes. After my freight motor, the next out of the shop is a 15bench open car. I needed 3 opens to make that one. 

I have been thinking of using the HLW railcar motor for a single truck car and just lay the motor parallel to the track under the floor. 

BTW - Where did you get those really cool side frames? 


Ted.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Madman: I've been told by a couple of folks that the MCs are noisy and don't work particularly good outside. 
AndyB: I'm planning on it 
Ted: The sideframes are Brill 77E (I think) that MTS in England made a while back. I have a section of open car with 5 seats. If it helps your project maybe we can swap stuff. Let me know off list. 

If/when this gets wrapped up, I'll post a page on the wesbite. Thanks for the comments y'all.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Take two Bachmann single truckers. Run thru saw. Apply glue. 
Well, now that's a straightforward 'how-to'!!!  
Great idea and looks good as far as I can say. 
Any more progress yet?


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing too photogenic, but here's what we have so far.









Those are the masters for the car ends, and the bi-fold doors into the cabs. My TAP shipment came Friday so hopefully I'll try some casting this week. Still musing about propulsion. Really thinking about guts from Aristo 4-6-0, mounting the motor vertically in the car body and using the gear train to run an axle or two. One of the MLS family has offered to cannibalize one in his scrap box for me. Jury still out on if/how that'll work. Need to pester Stan for some decals.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Link to construction web page is here.


We're going to spend a few days on resin casting. Details to follow.


----------

